# Wildflower ID help, please? and What's Blooming Now!



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

These flowers are blooming now in my Missouri woods.
There are also pics of toothwort, dutchman's breeches and bloodroot blooming now in that album, get your wildflower fix!


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150116976021044&set=a.10150115664351044.287773.586566043










This blooms sort of like a tiny white spiderwort with flower stems curling.


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150116976381044&set=a.10150115664351044.287773.586566043










This looks like a miniature pink virginia bluebells with leathery leaves complete with the blooms fading to blue as they fade, I can't find it in my books.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought at first the top one was Spring Beauty but it has 5 petals, not 4. The leaves are similar.

The second looks like you might be right with the Virginia Bluebells guess. From what I googled the flowers start out pink then turn blue. I don't know if the soil acidity had anything to do with the color of the flowers.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Here are some flowers that are budding or blooming in Missouri 03-23-2011...
Virginia Bluebells?









Bloodroot









Bloodroot









Trillium









Dutchman's Breeches









Toothwort









There are lots more pictures in those Photobucket albums. 
If you copy and paste the photo link into a new window, you can see them.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Numbers 2 and 3 is of bloodroot. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloodroot

Number 4 is trillium, but I am not sure which type as there are many.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trillium


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

#5 looks like Dutchman's Breeches.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

And we still have snow in our woods

But just wait until next week!

My favorites are the Dutchman's Breeches...............
We, also, get lots of wood violets and and dog-tooth lilies (Trout Lily's).

After the first round of early species we get lots of wild geraniums and wild phlox and solomen's seal.

Oh---and the ramps will be here soon ---and then the ferns.........

I love living in a woods!


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

This site is great for identifying Missouri Wildflowers. You can search by color, which makes things easy.

http://www.missouriwildflowerguide.com/


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for all of your help!
The flowers that I couldn't id were in my first post, the second pic was Virginia Bluebells, which are just now fading in the woods. 
















That stalk in my first post lasted two weeks in water, blooming the whole time 








I still haven't id'd the first photograph in the first post.
I thought it was a hybridized tradescantia, early spiderwort, but ALL of the spiderworts have three petals, so I'm still searching.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Here's more "What's Blooming Now" from two weeks ago, lol.
sorry about the quality, I was losing the light
Ohio Buckeye









closeup of Ohio Buckeye bloom









Dwarf Larkspur









Solomon's Seal, Fire Pink, and Trillium









Solomon's Seal, Fire Pink, and Trillium, closeup of Solomon's Seal buds









Trillium









another Trillium









Rue Anenome









Bird's Foot Violet









another Bird's Foot Violet









...more to come


----------

